# Why are my clippers so hot?



## kanatadoggroomer

Oster's are notorious for getting hot quickly. I don't know many groomers who use them for that reason.

I'd be tempted to sell it and get yourself something else like an Andis or Laube.


----------



## lavillerose

That's the #1 reason I switched to Andis and haven't looked back. Oster's housing get painfully hot really fast, and some models have vents that blow right on your hands. Why they haven't fixed this problem in the decade and more I've been grooming, when other manufacturers have had no problem doing so, I don't know.


----------



## Ruth

When I heard about this issue, I got this.
(Oh, I got it from Petsmart, not Amazon.)

I still haven't used the clippers, but I do know they'll get hot, and supposedly this spray helps when you're using them.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer

Did you know that cool lube has known carcinogens in it? Check out the MSDS sheet. I would NEVER use that stuff. I've got no idea why they haven't banned that stuff. Even if you do use the stuff, it is not to be used on the clipper itself. It's the handle of the oster clippers that gets painfully hot.


----------



## partial2poodles

use it till it dies...or you die. You will most likely die before the clipper does. its true, they are known for running HOT.


----------



## lavillerose

Cool Lube is for the blades when they get hot, not for the plastic housing, which is the problem here.

And hate to tell ya, but carcinogens occur in/from tons of things you encounter every single day. Cars make them, so we all breathe it in. Show me a groom shop that doesn't have one person who smokes. Our clippers/ dryers/ sharpeners' machinery/etc themselves use petroleum based oils that produce them. I hate to say it, since everyone knows and loves someone with cancer, but I think it's a bit futile at this point to attempt to avoid every possible one. You'd be a hermit if you did.


----------



## Ruth

Oops, sorry! I misread and thought you were talking about the blades!

But yeah, what lavillerose said. I actually went and looked at the sheet and there are other things in my own household that we're exposed to every day that worry me more than a cooling spray and its ingredients.


----------



## flyingduster

I personally hate coolant spray as it tends to actually dull my blades more than helps them! I oil if they need lube. "Loves Sharpening" has a great website with info on how to oil while clipping (without leaving any oil marks!) just google for them for good advice there... 

As for the osters, yup, they run hot. Nothing much you can do about it. HOWEVER I would suggest NOT running them on top speed all the time unless you need to. If it cuts fine on the lower speed, then USE the lower speed; it's better for the motor if it's not running high all the time. Of course if you need to use the high speed then that's what it's there for - to be used! But it's not made to run on high all the time every time (why have two speeds otherwise!?) but the low speed won't make a whole heap of difference to how fast they heat up I'm afraid; that's just a problem with those clippers.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer

Thank God I work in Ontario where smoking in the workplace is prohibited. LOL I just don't see why you would willingly spray kool lube when just a simple procedure like switching out hot blades will work better than spraying. But the problem here is not the hot blades - it's the clipper itself. Osters get hot and the company doesn't seem to be making strides to fix "the problem".


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

kanatadoggroomer said:


> ...switching out hot blades will work better than spraying. But the problem here is not the hot blades - it's the clipper itself. Osters get hot and the company doesn't seem to be making strides to fix "the problem".


This is what I do. I have and Oster A5 Golden and the blades get super hot but not the body so much. I find them very very heavy though. I only use them on my standards' torsos with SS combs which helps keep the hot blade from touching their skin. Now I love my Wahl Arco SE  They are lightweight, quiet and hardly ever get hot. Great for FFT or touch ups.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer

Don't forget to oil the blades frequently while using them. That will definitely help keep them from heating up a bit.


----------



## zoey11

I have a WAHL clipper and after about 30 minutes it gets hot, but, my Toy isn't in showing or anything so it's fine for me since all I really need is half an hour :act-up:


----------



## onlypoodles4me

They used to make a leather lace up sheath for the oster clippers, it helped a bit, but as the others said, I switched brands because of that and they are heavy. Using them on high heats them up quicker, which kinda sucks, because why use them on slow when fast works better!


----------

